# Queen Cage Placement on Foundationless Frame



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

just wedge it between two frames, sometimes they will start building comb on the queen cage but take it out as soon as she is out and it wont be to big of a waste of resources for them. you should use a few sheets of foundation if your putting a package of bees into new equipment so they have something to stand on. I use foundationless frames too, but give them at least 3 frames of drawn comb to start off with to keep them from obsconding. and sometimes they still obscond.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

If you put a caged queen into an empty foundationless hive there is a good chance that they will do this. If you are like I was though you don't have any drawn comb to give them. So at least check really often until they get some started correctly - don't wait a week. If I was doing it again I would at least put the queen between 2 frames of foundation.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I always direct release. I never leave a queen cage in a foundationless hive.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beespackages.htm#donthangqueencage


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Just wire it to the bottom of the top bar and forget about it. They'll usually start from the cage and then expand the comb to the top bar perfectly because there's no violation of beespace.


----------

